# Cortland Fly Lines



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Guide taper


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe consider the airflow clear tip if you sight fish that much. I think it helps a lot honestly, but back to cortland. The only cortland line I've used was the guide taper and I was actually really impressed with it


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Guide taper is my favorite. Really nicer taper that balances well on most rods.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

FlatsRoamer said:


> Maybe consider the airflow clear tip if you sight fish that much. I think it helps a lot honestly, but back to cortland. The only cortland line I've used was the guide taper and I was actually really impressed with it


Just seconding the airflow ridge clear tip - it's a great throwing line with a floating clear tip


----------



## Whenlifegivesyoulemons (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm in the same dilemma. What's the advantage of the airflow ridge clear tip over the cortland? How's cortland redfish floating... It's 37$ so I'm assuming not the greatest. But something fair prices and gets the job done.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nobody asked about airflow, not sure how that got in the discussion.

Airflow sucks. If you want an 8 wt line with an 11 wt diameter that doesn't fit on your reel then go for it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Nobody asked about airflow, not sure how that got in the discussion.
> 
> Airflow sucks. If you want an 8 wt line with an 11 wt diameter that doesn't fit on your reel then go for it.


LOL.... Ok... no comment there.  But I think you are referring to the Ridge stuff. Honestly, I don't mine the AF Bruce Chard Tropic line. But then again, most people here know I'm a Cortland fan.

To answer the OP, the Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide is about 1/2 line weight over the regular LC. But it's not a short head like the Rio Redfish (heavy short head). So the LC Guide has a shorter front taper (allowing you to turn over bigger flies and load the rod quickly), but has a long rear taper which helps in line control and also allows you to bomb the line out there, in case you need to reach out and touch something! 

I actually like the regular LC over the Guide version, since the line is lighter, which causes my rod to feel faster and I can still cast reasonably short with it as well. I can also do more distance casting while on the flats. But if you are casting up in the sticks mostly, then go for the Guide. Also, depending on what rod you have and your skill level will also help determine what line to use. In general, if you have a stiffer rod and having a hard time feeling it load up, then go for the heavier Guide. If the rod feels a little soft to you, then go for the lighter LC.

Also, I'd consider an intermediate sink line for casting in deeper cuts and along river banks in the 10K. The Cortland Big Game Intermediate has the same taper as the LC and is only $59 and works great for that.

for clear
https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/saltwater-fly-line/products/big-game-intermediate

or for clear camo
https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/saltwater-fly-line/products/big-game-intermediate-1

To answer the whenlifegivesyoulemons.... (a.k.a. ???) to be frank, the OP is asking about favorite lines and seems he's going to be hard core ffing the 10k. The $39 Cortland 333 line is a good starter redfish line and yes, it will work. But if he's willing to spend the money and throw the 2 lines side by side, the LC or LC Guide will win him over, hands-down! I think that is what he's looking for.

Ted Haas


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

yes - the guys are correct - although I like the way it throws, the airflo is really thick. Ted, I want to try the cortland lines, when I go to their site and look up liquid crystal, I do not see one simply called liquid crystal. Which specific ones do you suggest?


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Backwater said:


> LOL.... Took the words right out of my mouth. But I think you are referring to the ridge stuff.


I have the Airflo Bonefish/Redfish Tropical Ridge on my 8wt. I cant get rid of it quick enough. At first I liked it (1st fly line I had thrown). Quickly learned there are better options out there (at least for me). Yes the line is super thick. Stuffs my extra large arbor reel to the max.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MSG said:


> yes - the guys are correct - although I like the way it throws, the airflo is really thick. Ted, I want to try the cortland lines, when I go to their site and look up liquid crystal, I do not see one simply called liquid crystal. Which specific ones do you suggest?


https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/liquid-crystal

The Flats Taper and the Tarpon Taper are the same line. The "Flats Taper goes from 5-9wts and the "Tarpon Taper" goes from 10-12wts. If you feel you are still somewhat new to proficient casting and need to see your loops (which I always recommend), then go with the Sky Blue. If you have ultra spooky fish and your casting is refined and spot on and you can feel what the line is doing and not rely on seeing your loops, then you can get away with using the Clear. But remember, you are limiting your ability to see what your loops are doing.

Knowing you and the rods you have and the fish you target, and also where you fish, as well as you preferring things to be as light and fast as possible, then I think you'll like the Flats Taper over the Guide.

BTW guys, I have a barely used 9wt Cortland Guide where I only threw on the lawn and pond casted about a dozen times and actually fished once. I'll sell it for $60 +$5 for shipping. $65 Shipped.

On that particular rod, I'm using an full intermediate sink line most of the time on it, so I don't need an extra line. The Guide does make a good line for close shot redfish (way better than a Rio Redfish), as well as Mangrove shooting and fishing the Glades.

PM me if you are interested.

Ted


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Air flo and cortland are both junk. Air flo is too oversized and obtains memory like no other. My experiences with cortland are no better. The trout lines sink right out of the box and threw a 12 weight for tarpon (brand new) and it broke on first fish. Right in the middle of the running line. Had a chunk of 25 lb Tippet tied in for the break but the line went first.


----------



## jnicotra21 (Jul 1, 2017)

My last line was Rio Bonefish Quickshooter and had the same issue where it barely lasted through a summer of beach snook fishing. Switched to Cortland Liquid Crystal sky blue almost 3 years ago and still have the same line. Very durable and it pairs nicely with my 8wt Loomis Pro4x for throwing to spooky laid up fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pudldux said:


> Air flo and cortland are both junk. Air flo is too oversized and obtains memory like no other. My experiences with cortland are no better. The trout lines sink right out of the box and threw a 12 weight for tarpon (brand new) and it broke on first fish. Right in the middle of the running line. Had a chunk of 25 lb Tippet tied in for the break but the line went first.


We're not talking about trout lines, bossman. Don't know what tarpon line you had on, the year that it was and the circumstances surrounding the fish. Things happen, especially with tarpon.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

First rule about fly fishing is talk smack about everything someone else uses... what works for you might not work for everyone.im not one of the cool kids but have landed a bunch of reds on the 8 wt... you got room for larger diameter line try it, you got loops like a pro throw the clear, it all comes down to alot of things thats why theres so many lines. I hear the cortland crystal is good but who knows if ill like it.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

plus if you get liquid crystal you get a handy tin to keep hooks in!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Backwater said:


> LOL.... Ok... no comment there.  But I think you are referring to the Ridge stuff. Honestly, I don't mine the AF Bruce Chard Tropic line. But then again, most people here know I'm a Cortland fan.
> 
> To answer the OP, the Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide is about 1/2 line weight over the regular LC. But it's not a short head like the Rio Redfish (heavy short head). So the LC Guide has a shorter front taper (allowing you to turn over bigger flies and load the rod quickly), but has a long rear taper which helps in line control and also allows you to bomb the line out there, in case you need to reach out and touch something!
> 
> ...


Ted, 

What's the difference between the Guide and Tarpon tapers? Looking at their line geomoetry images on their website and it doesn't seem to make sense.

Thx.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Guide has a more compact head. The tarpon / flats taper is a longer head. Tarpon / flats taper doesn't load as quick but presents a little softer and will allow you to carry more line in the air.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Guide has a more compact head. The tarpon / flats taper is a longer head. Tarpon / flats taper doesn't load as quick but presents a little softer and will allow you to carry more line in the air.


Gotcha, thanks. I just picked up a Sage Salt 11wt on closeout (I'm on a tear...) Trying to decide on a line for it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Just... have... to... do... it...

Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Search the forums and you'll see this is the top recommended line. You specifically asked about Cortland, but if you haven't looked at the Bermuda Triangle Taper (BTT), do yourself a favor and check it out. 

I've owned two Cortland lines - one I liked for a while then it didn't hold up, the other was a coiling POS that I wanted to set on fire. The fixed the coiling on the liquid crystal from what I heard, but it burned me once, so not doing it again. The last thing you want to learn on a tarpon trip is that line you were looking forward to sucks. Cortland did it to me twice. Wulff has never failed me. But, some on here swear by Cortland.


----------

